# Wanted: silverplay, goblin or goliath.



## Matt (1/5/15)

Hi,

As stated in the title i am looking for a silverplay goblin or goliath.
Preferably in cape town.
Used or new.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Riaz (1/5/15)

Hi @Matt 

Im presuming you do not want to purchase one of these items new from a vendor?


----------



## Matt (1/5/15)

Checked the vendors for the goliath couldnt find anyone stocking them. And the goblin is sold out.


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (1/5/15)

I think the puffstation have stock @Matt... http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/products/youde-goblin-rta?variant=1073183713

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (1/5/15)

Ok I'll move this thread to the appropriate section- who has stock, so the vendors can reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAnt (1/5/15)

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/silverplay

http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/collections/rtas/products/youde-goblin-rta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (1/5/15)

Try complex chaos.Co.Za


----------



## Dubz (1/5/15)

Matt said:


> Hi,
> 
> As stated in the title i am looking for a silverplay goblin or goliath.
> Preferably in cape town.
> ...


I have a Goblin V1.2 that i am willing to let go for R350.00


----------



## vaporize.co.za (8/7/15)

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/just-arrived/silverplay-rta-by-project-sub-ohm-clone/


----------



## Sir Vape (8/7/15)

@Matt We have the Goblin Mini in stock and the Goliath V2 on pre-order


----------

